# Rzr wont idle



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy's having problems with his Rzr.. it is idling really low, and he can't get it to increase.. he's changed out some sensors and stuff, but I have no idea what all is involved with the FI system... He recently had the engine rebuilt after the oil pump went out and locked it up... any ideas??


----------

